# lbj+kg=dynasty



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

okay, i am officially starting the 'we need kg' movement in cleveland. 

i honestly think if we used everything in our power next year (any trades and any picks left) to get kevin garnett suited up next to lebron the cleveland jinx will finally be broken.

my brother screams "we'd have to give up everyone!!!!!". bah humbug! who's that important after lebron when we are talking dynasty? it would hurt to lose some of these young guys, but you gotta give to get. kg ain't that old, is the mirror-image big man for lebron's wing skills. 

and i truly believe that lebron/kg/3 role players can win more than one ring in this leauge. add a rotating cast consisting of ball-control, defensive point guards, a spot shooter, and a few defensive big men and you have a nasty little unit. the 2 most flexible, unstoppable offensive players in the same lineup.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why would Minnesota want anybody on the Cavs other then Lebron? Z is old, Gooden is inconsistent, AV ain't enough. Plus we don''t have any draft picks. This is a pipe dream


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Paxson would have to be fired. I don't trust him to find the guys to put around KG and Lebron.
But yes. Pipe dream. Put down the pipe!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I think someone like Lamar Odom or Shareef Abdur-Rahim would be more reasonable/feasible


----------



## sportsboy (Jun 29, 2004)

Cleveland trades: PF Drew Gooden (14.2 ppg, 9.5 rpg, 1.5 apg in 30.7 minutes) 
C Zydrunas Ilgauskas (17.6 ppg, 8.7 rpg, 1.3 apg in 34.3 minutes) 
Cleveland receives: PF Kevin Garnett (22.5 ppg, 13.9 rpg, 5.6 apg in 38.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -9.3 ppg, -4.3 rpg, and +2.8 apg. 

Minnesota trades: PF Kevin Garnett (22.5 ppg, 13.9 rpg, 5.6 apg in 38.6 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: PF Drew Gooden (14.2 ppg, 9.5 rpg, 1.5 apg in 30.7 minutes) 
C Zydrunas Ilgauskas (17.6 ppg, 8.7 rpg, 1.3 apg in 34.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +9.3 ppg, +4.3 rpg, and -2.8 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED :banana:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

sportsboy said:


> Cleveland trades: PF Drew Gooden (14.2 ppg, 9.5 rpg, 1.5 apg in 30.7 minutes)
> C Zydrunas Ilgauskas (17.6 ppg, 8.7 rpg, 1.3 apg in 34.3 minutes)
> Cleveland receives: PF Kevin Garnett (22.5 ppg, 13.9 rpg, 5.6 apg in 38.6 minutes)
> Change in team outlook: -9.3 ppg, -4.3 rpg, and +2.8 apg.
> ...


 If only Minnesota would agree to do this deal . AV and Garnett together on the frontcourt with Lebron: what a pipe dream


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

How about this: LBJ + KG + TD? It'd be a mega-dynasty. A definite monopoly.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

DJRaz said:


> okay, i am officially starting the 'we need kg' movement in cleveland.


Why not resurrect Wilt's ashes from the dead while you're at it?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

If you really want to put LeBron and Garnett together, trade LeBron to Minnesota. It's the only thing Cleveland can do to make that combo happen, since the Timberwolves wouldn't possibly trade Garnett to Cleveland for a package that doesn't include LeBron.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Every team with KG on it (with the right supporting cast) has the potential to be a great team.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Tenacious D could join Usher... LBJ+JB+KG...


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

pipe dream? perhaps, but stranger things have happened. and i predict garnett will be breaking up with minnesota/mchale soon. it's been what, 5-6 years for him, they've only gotten close once, and garnett is tired and crying to interviewers. his team is falling apart, he wants to spend the next 3 years rebuilding again? the man loves the game, wants to win, loves lebron (nicknamed him 'the gift'), won't care about weather, and can continue the trend of superstars going east. 

kg grew up in chicago, don't tell me he doesn't know the blueprint the cavs are following.

okay, so personel issues aside, do you think kg+lbj+role players could win a ring?

too bad the cavs traded away all their first rounders for bench crap, because that's one thing we could hang in front of minny. imagine if drew becomes an all-star next year with verajao right behind him. imagine if sasha or luke grow into a solid starter. imagine if z signs for reasonable money and stays an all-star. you don't think minny would at least entertain the youth movement with 2-3 quality young players, a veteran all-star center, and some picks? i do. you act like kg is untradeable. there's been bigger trades.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Unless Garnett came out and said "trade me to the Cavs" then it won't happen. Cleveland doesn't have the pieces to make a trade work, unless they included LeBron. Gooden, Z, Anderson and any other young players won't do it. The Timberwolves could get much more than that for one of the games three best players still in his prime showing no signs of declining. 

Garnett playing alongside any elite scorer would be really fun to watch though. Garnett is a good scorer, but he makes his mark with all the work he does off the ball. He is like a rich mans Scottie Pippen at power forward.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

DJRaz said:


> pipe dream? perhaps, but stranger things have happened. and i predict garnett will be breaking up with minnesota/mchale soon. it's been what, 5-6 years for him, they've only gotten close once, and garnett is tired and crying to interviewers. his team is falling apart, he wants to spend the next 3 years rebuilding again? the man loves the game, wants to win, loves lebron (nicknamed him 'the gift'), won't care about weather, and can continue the trend of superstars going east.
> 
> kg grew up in chicago, don't tell me he doesn't know the blueprint the cavs are following.
> 
> ...


When did I say KG was untradeable? I simply don't think the Cavs have anyboy remotely (when Lebron is excluded) that the T-wolves would even consider trading for. No first rounders and who would Minnesota want? Let's say miracously Minnesota accepts this trade KG for Z, AV, Gooden, and Sasha. Where does that leave the Cavs? Over the cap, no guard, no centers, and no picks to get role players. Even if Minnesota puts KG on the block look at what other teams could offer them. GS would give up guys like Zarko, J-Rich, Dunleavy, Foyle and a high lottery pick. The Clippers could offer Brand, Maggette, Wilcox and a lottery pick. The Mavs could give up Devin Harris, Josh Howard or Daniels, Stackhouse, and mulitple picks. The Cavs would never get KG


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

:cthread: on you.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

BBB said:


> How about this: LBJ + KG + TD? It'd be a mega-dynasty. A definite monopoly.


This would definitly be a monoploy...


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

well i guess i wasn't clear in saying that i don't think the cavs could get this done, in fact it would be ludicrous for minny to trade kg for every non-bron on our roster at this moment. 

where i'm going with this is what if we, assuming at least some of our kids pan out, work to make the pot sweeter? what if it's a 3-team sort of thing? kg is tradeable. if lebron got in on it and the organization made an effort it could end up with some minny-bound players added to our roster this summer, lebron partying with kg this summer and some whispering in his ear, and kg saying the words himself "i want to play with lebron", probably to john thompson at halftime of a shaq-kobe game.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

ok, you said it would be miraculous for minny to accept the trade, but if they did where would it leave us? you say no guard, no centers, and no picks to get role players.

and that takes me back to my original point ...... i think lebron, kg, and 3 stiffs could compete for a ring moreso than lebron and these same old cavs right now.

lebron and kg are the only 2 players that come close to being able to do every single thing on the basketball court (assuming lebron grows out of his lazy high school defense). what more do you need to win a ring in the nba, talent-wise.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

DJRaz said:


> ok, you said it would be miraculous for minny to accept the trade, but if they did where would it leave us? you say no guard, no centers, and no picks to get role players.
> 
> and that takes me back to my original point ...... i think lebron, kg, and 3 stiffs could compete for a ring moreso than lebron and these same old cavs right now.
> 
> lebron and kg are the only 2 players that come close to being able to do every single thing on the basketball court (assuming lebron grows out of his lazy high school defense). what more do you need to win a ring in the nba, talent-wise.


Shaq and Kobe with three stiffs didn't win the last two years so Lebron/KG and three stiffs wouldn't. Shaq and Kobe with great role players (younger versions of Fox and Horry: who by no means were "stiffs" by any stretch) won three titles.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

lebron+garnett at peak >= shaq+kobe at peak. 

shaq & kobe at peak won what, 2-3 rings?


----------

